# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Iberdrola Generación, Endesa Generacion,E-on, Enel..

## manuelra

Hola busco a gente que trabaje en estas empresas y sobretodo en el área de Generación, para que me digan si estas empresas tienen folletos o librillos en los cuales detallen con fotografías y datos las caracteristicas de sus presas y centrales hidráulicas que tiene en España, si los tienen...... alguien puede decirme como puedo conseguirlos?, soy un coleccionista de ellos .Mil gracias

mandarme un e-mail

----------


## Luján

Manuelra, he editado tu mensaje para que no aparezca directamente tu e-mail.

Ha sido por tu bien, más que por otra cosa. De hecho debería haberlo editado de forma que no se pudiera enlazar siquiera.

Recordemos que si alguien quiere enviar un e-mail a un miembro del foro, puede hacerlo desde la página de contacto del perfil personal de cada uno.

----------


## manuelra

Ok, gracias

----------


## aberroncho

> Ok, gracias


Hola manuelra, hace unos días te mandé un privado y no he tenido respuesta, me gustaría ponerme en contacto contigo.

----------


## manuelra

No me dí cuenta de tu privado, ya te leo, gracias y a ver si álguien mas se dirige a mi, saludossss

----------


## REEGE

> No me dí cuenta de tu privado, ya te leo, gracias y a ver si álguien mas se dirige a mi, saludossss


Parece que estamos en un chat de Buscopareja.com!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ya fuera de broma, que sólo espero que si reunes mucho material y folletos, en uno de tus reportajes, te acuerdes de todos nosotros, pués la energía hidroeléctrica al estar tan ligada a nuestros embalses seria estupendo que la reflejases en el foro. Un saludo gallego!!!

----------


## manuelra

Estoy reuniendo información para plasmarla en mi blog (Uns e Ceros), claro que tb la compartiré con todos vosotros.Un saludo

----------


## manuelra

Pero ningún forero trabaja en Endesa, Iberdrola, E-on, Enel, Hidrocantábrico Generacion hidraúlica ?

----------


## Salut

Que yo sepa no hay nadie en el foro que trabaje alli... además, no acabo de ver que un trabajador cualquiera tenga acceso a todos esos datos.

En otros hilos del foro se han colgado algunos datos de diferentes presas... igual algo te sirve.

http://www.spancold.es/Archivos/PJT_...re_el_agua.pdf
^^ Aquí, dejando de lado las chorra-reflexiones, tienes interesantes datos de muchas presas. Creo que sacados del Libro Blanco del Agua.

----------


## manuelra

Me parece raro que no haya gente de estas empresas que trabajen en generación hidráulica, yo ya soy uno, trabajo en Gas Natural Fenosa (en una central hidráulica).Y como mero empleado tengo bastantes librillos de esos de nuestra empresa, ya que esta dispone de folletos público que da a las visitas, que pasan por sus instalaciones, un saludo............Ah! gracias por el link , no lo conocía.

----------

